# Walking after being spayed?



## liferebooted (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, my girl just turned 6 months and was spayed yesterday. Everything went well and today she is acting 100% normal already. The instructions from the vet says no walking for 2 weeks until her stitches are removed but when I asked the tech about it she said walks are fine. I tried not walking her today as I was worried about hurting her stitches but she goes insane without her walking and at 5pm I took her on a short 10 minute walk since even those help her. I figured her being so insane and wild in the house from not getting her walks would hurt her more than a short walk on mostly flat side walk. Is walking her really ok? Shes on a short leash healing and no running or off leash stuff.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

My vet told me the same thing and although my girl went crazy, she got no walks for 3 weeks. Her incision did open a bit the first weekend so that's why she had to rest another week. It wasn't fun but I'd do what the vet recommended. If her incision opens, you'll be bummed you have to wait even longer.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've always done on leash quiet walks as needed. No running, jumping, or Tom foolery just slow easy walking for short periods. I found it much preferable to having a stir crazy dog and haven't had any issues so far with complications


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've done a lot of spay-recovery in foster, and I don't think I'd take her out to walk today if she had surgery yesterday. I try to keep them very quiet (crate rest or the like) for about 3 days, then we do a little more up to the 7 day mark (including some light walking). After 7 days, if every thing is nice and dry and closed up, we start giving more freedom. 

I've had some fosters who opened up stitches and needed to have them redone, so I keep the girls in an e-collar for the first few days, and if they are the type that try to scratch with rear feet (some do), a vet tech showed me a way of putting them in an old t-shirt (knotting it up around their belly) and covering the back feet in tube socks (no rubber bands around the feet--that's not safe). It looks awful, but better a few days looking like a GSD-Hausfrau than opening up stitches.

Here are the post-op instructions for the spay place a lot of rescues in my area use - it says keep them as calm as possible for 7-10 days (which may differ from your own vet's instructions):
http://spayspa.com/post-op-instructions/


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I walked mine the day after her surgery . She never showed any signs of being fixed. The incision was not even a half inch and there was no stitches. I did not allow her to run or jump.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Indie had a spay and gastropexy Wednesday. The vet said she needs to stay quiet for two weeks. Because of the gastropexy, the incision is pretty long. I keep her in crate full time right now. She acts like she's not sore at all but if I let her out, I know she will start playing too hard. We have been taking slow walks around the yard and up and down the street. It's hard keeping her calm. Just keep checking the incision. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

